#  Nachrichten >   Gesundheitskarte: TK fordert Passbilder von Versicherten an >

## aerzteblatt.de

Düsseldorf ? Die Techniker Krankenkasse (TK) hat angekündigt, bereits in der ersten Septemberwoche mit dem Prozess der Bildbeschaffung für die Ausgabe der elektronischen Gesundheitskarte (eGK) in der Region Nordrhein zu beginnen. ?Wir wollen ab Oktober ...  [Weiterlesen...]   *Information:* 
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten 
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes 
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

